# Fresh V's Frozen



## Amber Leaf (Oct 20, 2008)

---


----------



## tepelus (Oct 20, 2008)

Britain is too cold to grow apples? Can't be colder than Michigan, where I lived most of my life, we grow apples there, including Granny Smith's.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Oct 21, 2008)

quite a few websites claimed britain was too cold to grow granny smiths. Are they grown outside in Mitchigan because if so then im going to have to change this?


----------



## tepelus (Oct 21, 2008)

We have lots of apple orchards in Michigan, of all sorts of different kinds of apples. A friend of mine has a small apple orchard in the back part of her property, though the trees are overgrown and in need of some pruning, she does have some Granny Smith's, her favorite of all of them. We can get very cold winters with a lot of days below freezing, way below freezing.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Oct 21, 2008)

I think it depends on what the summers are like ttth. The article I read mentioned that they needed a very warm summer to be produced (which is something we can't rely on over here). 

It mentioned in France that they can grow but they have a red blush because the summer nights can be quite cold. I'm sure that's why all our apples are mainly red or poisenous.


----------



## JeyrameXRu (Oct 21, 2008)

*I'm need description about XRumer 5.0*

Hi boys ;-)Somebody can give me url to the XRumer's homepage?Or maybe some info...Thank you very much!!!P.S. Âîò óðîäû...


----------



## tepelus (Oct 21, 2008)

It could be, our summers here can get quite hot, so that could be a factor.


----------

